# Whats your favourite cat food for your cats?



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
What's your best cat food for you're cats?
Mines "Dine" from purina, "FancyFeast" also from Purina
and, "Whiskas".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, dear. **ducks and runs**


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Before Grain in chicken or quail flavor.
That's it. xDD


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Avoderm- My cats will only eat Avoderm or they freak out. 

Marie, same thought.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a hardcore EVO 95% Beef or Venison person. I throw in a can of California Naturals Venison a few days a week to cut costs.

My guy is allergic to chicken and can't have grains so it greatly limits what he can eat.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

For Spencer: Wellness turkey or chicken, Merrick Before Grain turkey, chicken, quail, or salmon. That's all, he won't try ANYTHING else. 

For Lily: Same as above, plus Weruva (Paw Lickin' Chicken, Peking Ducken, 9 Liver), Wellness pouch food, and we've introduced her to regular Merrick recently. And tonight she ate some duck Natural Balance - she really will try them all, and seems to require variety in her food choices. Oh, and Merrick BG dry (chicken).


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

yellowdaisies said:


> For Spencer: Wellness turkey or chicken, Merrick Before Grain turkey, chicken, quail, or salmon. That's all, he won't try ANYTHING else.


My cat will only eat two flavors of BG, consider yourself Lucky, lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Great food suggestions!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Bad_cancer said:


> My kitties fav food is half cooked chicken hearts (Just enough to get rid of bacteria)
> They also love sardines but don't really like tuna for some reason (cats...go figure)
> Minced beef is also a great hit with them.
> 
> ...


As long as you are adding bone, vitamins and minerals to that mix, then it sounds fine to me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

KittieLover said:


> Hey Everyone,
> What's your best cat food for you're cats?
> Mines "Dine" from purina, "FancyFeast" also from Purina
> and, "Whiskas".


My girls will only eat Fancy Feast right now. Not the greatest food, but I'm working on it. I know I can switch Gigi to anything and she'll hoover it up. Cleo, I'm not sure, but the twins are the picky ones.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

marie73 said:


> My girls will only eat Fancy Feast right now. Not the greatest food, but I'm working on it. I know I can switch Gigi to anything and she'll hoover it up. Cleo, I'm not sure, but the twins are the picky ones.


Aww.. I wish you luck.. :[


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> My cat will only eat two flavors of BG, consider yourself Lucky, lol


I know, as I was listing those, I was thinking to myself - "wow, he eats more than I thought.." haha. I have a theory that Spencer will ONLY eat what he was exposed to in the first week of living here. It seems to have held true so far! At least we exposed him to a lot of flavors really early! Although, he never did take to any other wellness flavors, or BG beef or tuna. Neither of them will touch beef.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

yellowdaisies said:


> I know, as I was listing those, I was thinking to myself - "wow, he eats more than I thought.." haha. I have a theory that Spencer will ONLY eat what he was exposed to in the first week of living here. It seems to have held true so far! At least we exposed him to a lot of flavors really early! Although, he never did take to any other wellness flavors, or BG beef or tuna. Neither of them will touch beef.


Beef smells weird, so I don't blame them... (Grim doesn't like beef either)


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

The farm cats: 16 of them eat a "prey model raw" diet. One won't eat raw, so he gets all grain free canned.

Calf Barn Cats: Priority canned in the morning, though in an ideal world they'd be getting grain free food like EVO. At night they get "prey model raw"

Morey, Mitch, Malachi, and Mikey: "prey model raw" diet


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sassy eats Purina Cat Chow. I just started her on it about a week ago and she is doing better than on grain free diet. Her stools are finally solid and she likes what shes eating.
I already know how most of you feel about Purina so you dont need to tell me. It is a life saver for us though.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Raw, raw, raw. My girls have never looked better or been healthier. I actually enjoy cutting up their meats (the cats love prep day too!), it's cheap, and I know exactly what they are eating. 

I do have a few favorite grain-free canned foods too for them...EVO, Merrick, Wellness, Nature's Instinct (Homestyle), and Holistic Selects. I give canned as a treat sometimes, and the girls just love these brands, especially anything lamb or duck flavored.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I really don't know anything about cats, since I have only had wild ones. When Midnight, the wild cat, showed up he was all mangy and his ears were bare. I just got Purina Cat Chow, and his fur was perfect within a couple of weeks. He likes it still. Of course he gets assorted meat scraps all the time and Purina treats. BTW, the foxes get Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Weruva and Wellness! We always make cat soup out of it, just for an extra fluid boost and it keeps their stomachs fuller, since they are on a diet. Everyday a different one for 2 weeks. They eat almost all of the different cans, except for Major not liking Mack and Jack, but thats too bad for him, Dale loves it. 

Than we have dry food, Royal Canin. 

Yes I know, no raw food. One day we will, when we have a bigger freezer, but for now...no can't do.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitzi eats Animonda Carny and Applaws. She has a sprinkling of boiled chicken on a few Origen dry biscuits.

Evie won't eat wet cat food, she'll try the occasional Applaws, but usually vomits it back up. So she's on a few Origen dry biscuits and boiled chicken. I have to boil chicken breasts every day, but they're worth it!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Abbie said:


> Mitzi eats Animonda Carny and Applaws. She has a sprinkling of boiled chicken on a few Origen dry biscuits.
> 
> Evie won't eat wet cat food, she'll try the occasional Applaws, but usually vomits it back up. So she's on a few Origen dry biscuits and boiled chicken. I have to boil chicken breasts every day, but they're worth it!


What is the Applaws like?? I wrote a thread a while ago about it but nobody had anything to say. I wish we had it in the US...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It advertises that it has JUST what's on the label which included no vitamins/minerals (including Taurine). I've seen it mentioned on CF before that it can't be fed as a stand alone food without supplementing.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Raw - frankenprey in the morning and Weruva (no grain, no fish varieties) at night mixed with about a 1/4 cup of water.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls favorite is also Weruva...they especially like the Paw Lickin Chicken.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh yeah! Paw Lickin' Chicken is DEFINITELY at the top of the list


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

My babies loved their Wellness. Then we had the recall. Now their mama (me) has been diagnosed with severe food allergies and is being tested for celiac disease. We're on a strict budget now, and the babies have been getting the wheat/corn free, ibs kitty recommended flavors of Friskies canned food. I don't know who is more upset me or the kitties about this. :dis We do have Taste of the Wild dry food though!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

The recall was only because there was a shortage of a vitamin in the food, you know. There's no reason to be scared of their food, they are a reliable company. ^^


----------



## DellNec (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the Consumers Report List:

http://www.consumersearch.com/cat-food/wellness-chicken-formulahttp://www.consumersearch.com/cat-food

"Wellness" is rated #1. 

Is it OK to feed DRY FOOD only? The Wellness Core gets great ratings.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

DellNec said:


> Here is the Consumers Report List:
> 
> Cat Food Reviews | Best Canned, Natural Cat Food Reviews
> 
> ...


IMHO, no it is not okay. Read Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health for more information on why canned is much better for cats than dry.


----------



## DellNec (Apr 19, 2011)

furryfriends251 said:


> IMHO, no it is not okay. Read Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health for more information on why canned is much better for cats than dry.


Can one do a 50/50 mix? It seems it would be less expensive for those on a budget.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's okay to do both, especially if you're on a tight budget. When I wasn't working, my cats got one meal of dry food. We all do the best we can.

(Just FYI, not sure if you meant this by "mix" but it's not a good idea to mix the dry with the wet, the dry food forms bacteria very quickly.)


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

I have been feeding Vana "Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul". It is a dry food. I chose it since it doesn't list animal by products. She is doing well on it. Has anybody heard anything about this food?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

MinkaMuffin said:


> What is the Applaws like?? .


Its pretty good. Its one of the few decent quality cat foods available in the UK - Toby often has it.

I think Tobys favourite food is effectively what happens to be in his dish most of the time - but he is particularly fond of raw chicken I think and also natures:menu beef and chicken variety

Natures menu Cat food


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> What is the Applaws like?? I wrote a thread a while ago about it but nobody had anything to say. I wish we had it in the US...


Well, I asked Mitzi and she told me it's "yummy". She gobbles it down. 

From a human POV it's pretty good food. Nice strips of chicken. Mitzi likes the pumpkin and ostrich with chicken the most.

But yes, it's not complete food, so I only feed it maybe three times a week.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Abbie said:


> Well, I asked Mitzi and she told me it's "yummy". She gobbles it down.
> 
> From a human POV it's pretty good food. Nice strips of chicken. Mitzi likes the pumpkin and ostrich with chicken the most.
> 
> But yes, it's not complete food, so I only feed it maybe three times a week.


That's lame. Oh well XP


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Theres nothing 'lame' about Applaws - you just have to feed it in combination with other cat foods - which is fine by me (I am always careful to give Toby a variety). Theres a real shortage of decent cat food in the UK and this is one of the few I feel comfortable feeding Toby.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't understand that comment, either, considering:


MinkaMuffin said:


> I wish we had it in the US...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I have no intention of starting an argument as to whether Applaws is a good food or not - I know it is - most 'old timers' on this board know that I've done a lot of research on UK cat foods


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, most people looking for good UK foods are advised to search for your posts.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool - glad that I have been of use to this board on the odd occasion


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

There's also a lack of good cat and kitten foods in the Netherlands, so thanks for the head's up, I will be searching melysion's posts to see what good food there is in the UK and hopefully I can order them to the UK as we have an online food shop that delivers quite some quality foods to the Netherlands!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't trying to argue, I was just saying that its lame you can't feed it by itself, but I guess that's just me. *shrug*


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Oh, I wasn't trying to argue, I was just saying that its lame you can't feed it by itself, but I guess that's just me. *shrug*


Why? You wouldn't want to feed only one kind of cat food anyway, would you? Not unless the fussy little so-and-so will only eat that one brand


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

melysion said:


> Why? You wouldn't want to feed only one kind of cat food anyway, would you? Not unless the fussy little so-and-so will only eat that one brand


No, but say we did have it in the US, I'd probably buy it in bulk, but then I'd have to buy something else as well in order for his meals to be complete. And since Grim usually only eats a can a day, I'd have to feed half that and half something else every day. Just sounds like a pain in the butt to me. P:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

MinkaMuffin said:


> I'd have to feed half that and half something else every day. Just sounds like a pain in the butt to me. P:


Nah. You just need him something else the day after - you just cant feed it on its own long term. 

I can't remember why its not complete - something to do with phosphorus levels I think.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

melysion said:


> Nah. You just need him something else the day after - you just cant feed it on its own long term.
> 
> I can't remember why its not complete - something to do with phosphorus levels I think.


Ah. Well, I can't get it anyways. xD


----------

